# Special room or not?



## alex (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi all!
Are you keeping your scorp collection in a special room, or maybe just a bookcase in the bedroom. All info and pics are welcome!


----------



## PIter (Aug 13, 2004)

alex said:
			
		

> Hi all!
> Are you keeping your scorp collection in a special room, or maybe just a bookcase in the bedroom. All info and pics are welcome!


Bookcase, but soon they will be on a shelf, still in my room.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 13, 2004)

I am keeping mine in an empty bedroom along with tarantulas,mantids etc. The room is in disaray at the moment with some on shelves and some on the floor. I stack some of my kriiter keepers to consolodate room.


----------



## ShaunHolder (Aug 13, 2004)

I live in a studio appartment by myself. All my arachnids, except for my Emperor is on a shelf. On the shelf right now are: Six Tarantulas, One true spider (wolf spider), A gecko, and two scorpions (one of which is carrying babies on her back).


----------



## buthidae46290 (Aug 13, 2004)

I keep mine on a bookcase in my room. theres not too much on it at the moment but its filling up and theres always room for more.


----------



## pandinus (Aug 13, 2004)

likewise with me.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 13, 2004)

My scorpions are kept in a modified cabinet in my "office". They are safe from nosey visitors as well as earthquakes. The tank on top is for cricket-storage.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 13, 2004)

Stan, That is a neat set up!! I also like that medieval helmut you have on top.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 13, 2004)

Brian S said:
			
		

> Stan, That is a neat set up!! I also like that medieval helmut you have on top.


Thanks, I plan to someday rework it to use the next shelf down as well, but I have to build hinged glass doors to prevent cat-access.


----------



## alex (Aug 13, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## pandinus (Aug 13, 2004)

nice AT-ST


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 13, 2004)

pandinus said:
			
		

> nice AT-ST


Thanks, I knew you would recognize that. I built it's glass case myself. My AT-AT's are still in storage.


----------



## alex (Aug 13, 2004)

AT-ST? Did you mean the Star wars thing?


----------



## Hoosier (Aug 13, 2004)

Man those tanks are nice carpe.  I like how the top layer of sand is red.


----------



## Tim R. (Aug 13, 2004)

I keep mine all in one room. I plan to add new shelves and all new matching containers.


----------



## alex (Aug 13, 2004)

Tim, do you have close up pics of the tanks?


----------



## Tim R. (Aug 13, 2004)

I could get some...how close?


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 13, 2004)

Tim, nicely organized collection. If only I didn't live in "earthquake central".


----------



## alex (Aug 13, 2004)

Just as close as I can see the hole setup in the tank, please.


----------



## Highlander (Aug 13, 2004)

Right now my only two scorps are on a night stand next to my bed.


----------



## Tim R. (Aug 13, 2004)

I will Alex, it will take a bit though.


----------



## Tim R. (Aug 13, 2004)

Thanks guys, it's ok I guess.  Stan we get the occasional tremor here but nothing too bad. Here's a few Alex, I left out a couple of the glass tanks, they're housing an A. Versicolor and a S. subspinipes.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 13, 2004)

Beautiful, I really love the third one down.


----------



## Brian S (Aug 13, 2004)

Tim, You realy have some nice set-ups and a nice critter room.


----------



## cichlidsman (Aug 13, 2004)

it would be cool to have a room just for spiders and scorps. but right now i live with my girlfriend and my spiders are at my parents house.  when i get my house finished i will have a room for my spiders and stuff, except for my iguana, he is going to need his own room. at least 2 more years, i cant wait.


----------



## Tim R. (Aug 13, 2004)

They're really simple in decor, nothing fancy, but they work


----------



## Stormcrow (Aug 14, 2004)

I agree that third one down looks great and the scorp appears quite very pleased with it (him/herself) too. All of them quaintly display the decor necessary for a scorpion.


----------



## Ythier (Aug 14, 2004)

Hi,
I had in the past a room for my scorpions, but now I don't have many space (I live in Paris where houses aren't very spacious), so I keep the majority of my scorpions in a heated cupboard.
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 14, 2004)

Eric, that is not only the most organized collection that I have ever seen, you also have the most specimens in the smallest area. Very, very nicely arranged.


----------



## buthidae46290 (Aug 14, 2004)

I agree, that is truly amazing. Very good job!


----------



## Ythier (Aug 14, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Eric, that is not only the most organized collection that I have ever seen, you also have the most specimens in the smallest area. Very, very nicely arranged.


Lol  , yes, I think I should buy another cupboard  
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 14, 2004)

How many specimens would you have if you had four cabinets?.


----------



## PIter (Aug 14, 2004)

What on earth do you do when you need to feed one in the middle of the back row?


----------



## Tim R. (Aug 14, 2004)

Yes sir now that's organization.


----------



## fusion121 (Aug 14, 2004)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I had in the past a room for my scorpions, but now I don't have many space (I live in Paris where houses aren't very spacious), so I keep the majority of my scorpions in a heated cuboard.
> Greetings,
> Eric


Wow and I thought london was short of space . How do you heat the cuboard? and do you find not having the day/night cycle affects them in any way?


----------



## alex (Aug 14, 2004)

Eric, do you have close up pics of the desert tanks?


----------



## Ythier (Aug 14, 2004)

fusion121 said:
			
		

> Wow and I thought london was short of space . How do you heat the cuboard? and do you find not having the day/night cycle affects them in any way?


Hi,
The cupboard is heated by some "heating strand" (sorry don't know the english term) fixed in the bottom, and for the desertic species you can see a tank on the top/left, whith inside a "heating sheet". There is an other tank on the second row from the low (right, behind the blue boxes), and I have another tank with other desteric species which is not in the cuboard.
Temperature in the cupboard is about 25-27° (77-80°F) during day, and in the desertic tanks it's about 35-38° (95-100°F) during day.
Regarding the light/dark, There is under each row a neon tube  
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Ythier (Aug 14, 2004)

alex said:
			
		

> Eric, do you have close up pics of the desert tanks?


No Alex, but I'll take pics of some of them.
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## alex (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks. If you keep B. occitanus tunetanus, I would be very happy if you could take some close up pics of their tanks aswell. I'm going to order one on monday, and I need some tips for the setup.


----------



## fusion121 (Aug 14, 2004)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hi,
> The cupboard is heated by some "heating strand" (sorry don't know the english term) fixed in the bottom, and for the desertic species you can see a tank on the top/left, whith inside a "heating sheet". There is an other tank on the second row from the low (right, behind the blue boxes), and I have another tank with other desteric species which is not in the cuboard.
> Temperature in the cupboard is about 25-27° (77-80°F) during day, and in the desertic tanks it's about 35-38° (95-100°F) during day.
> Regarding the light/dark, There is under each row a neon tube
> ...


Very nice and compact, sounds like the ideal enviroment for them


----------



## Highlander (Aug 14, 2004)

Hopefully once I move(and get more scorps) I can put them on a shelf or in a cabinet along with 1 or 2 herps.


----------



## alex (Aug 14, 2004)

Highlander said:
			
		

> Hopefully once I move(and get more scorps) I can put them on a shelf or in a cabinet along with 1 or 2 herps.


I have that kind of dreams myself


----------



## Highlander (Aug 14, 2004)

Hey its no dream man,I will make happen damnit ;P


----------



## alex (Aug 14, 2004)

When I got my own place, there will be plenty of scorpions.


----------



## PIter (Aug 14, 2004)

Ohhh, man! I'm allready planning how I'll store all the  scorpions I'll buy! Moving out will kick as...butt!


----------



## Ythier (Aug 14, 2004)

alex said:
			
		

> Thanks. If you keep B. occitanus tunetanus, I would be very happy if you could take some close up pics of their tanks aswell. I'm going to order one on monday, and I need some tips for the setup.


Ok I will try (but they're like my other desert tanks, red sand and a piece of slate). Where do you order it ? (if it's not indiscreet  )
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## alex (Aug 15, 2004)

I'll order it from a petshop here in Sweden. I found a nice glass jar which had a diameter of 18cm. Is that enough space for a B. tunetanus?


----------



## Ythier (Aug 15, 2004)

Yes it's good (the little scorpion is always under the stone)
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Griot (Aug 15, 2004)

*my poisonous place....*

That`s how my lovely pets are living....in the same room I`m sleeping, eating, cooking and...*whatever* smile


----------



## alex (Aug 15, 2004)

Very organized, I like that.


----------



## alex (Aug 19, 2004)

Here's my tanks.


----------



## PIter (Aug 19, 2004)

Very nice Griot. Out of curiousety, why do you have a south state flag in you're window?


----------



## PIter (Aug 19, 2004)

alex said:
			
		

> Here's my tanks.


Alex my friend, you need more scorpions to go with more tanks.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 19, 2004)

PIter said:
			
		

> Very nice Griot. Out of curiousety, why do you have a south state flag in you're window?


I think that just means he's a Rebel. ;P


----------



## Odorachnid13 (Aug 19, 2004)

At the moment, due to circumstances beyond my control, mine are on a large shelf in the basement.  The shelf is, however, just the right size for 2 - 10 gal. tanks, 2 - 5 1/2 gal. tanks and a couple of small kritter keepers, with enough space on top to feed and water everyone without moving them.


----------



## alex (Aug 20, 2004)

PIter,
I know.


----------



## Griot (Aug 20, 2004)

*Hey PIter*

hehe...well...I use this south state flag as a sunblocker *g*
Actually,I`m not a fan of the south state, but as I was younger,
I did like the bird in the middle of the flag.

But I`m watching out for another flag...


----------



## PIter (Aug 20, 2004)

May I suggest curtains?


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Aug 20, 2004)

when i get back to my room at school, I'll be pretty much forced to put my tanks on the dresser, but for the nice cold winter months, I think I'll try putting a shower curtain or something over them to keep the heat in.  At least I hope that will work some.

*crosses fingers for 4 C. Vittatus and 1 H. Arizonensis*


----------



## cichlidsman (Aug 20, 2004)

Raan_Jodus said:
			
		

> when i get back to my room at school, I'll be pretty much forced to put my tanks on the dresser, but for the nice cold winter months, I think I'll try putting a shower curtain or something over them to keep the heat in.  At least I hope that will work some.
> 
> *crosses fingers for 4 C. Vittatus and 1 H. Arizonensis*


you could go to the hardwear store and get some reflecive vapor barrier(miss spilled), It don't cost that much.  I don't know if it will work, but it will be better then the shower curtain.


----------



## Raan_Jodus (Aug 21, 2004)

sounds like a better idea, thanks for that one, I'll look into it.  Lots of hardware stores here to try.  Also i remember someone posting about putting styrofoam(?) panels against the back of the tank as well.


----------



## PIter (Aug 22, 2004)

My set up, from top left; Emp enclosure, V spinigerus dellicups, H arizonsensis enclosure, Hadogenes sp enclosures 2x, mealworms.


----------



## carpe scorpio (Aug 22, 2004)

Peter, nice, I like the hand-made wood frames. congrats on getting the pic to post.


----------



## 423 (Aug 22, 2004)

This is the corner where I keep most of my little friends, kinda looks a mess cuz I'm in the middle of some rearrangements  : http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=254899#

Scorpions and tarantulas:
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=254901#

A black widow and a couple of scorpion-enclosures:
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=254900#

A bunch of scorpboxes on the floor:
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=254897#

Might as well throw in a couple of pictures of the terrariums for my stupid lizard and my seriously retarded hognose snake:
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=254902#
http://www.zoonen.com/perzoonen/visabild.asp?oid=254903#

Thanks


----------



## Stormcrow (Aug 22, 2004)

This is a great thread, checking out each members collection, shelving, storage, and decor has been thoroughly enjoyable. How about turning this one into a sticky?


----------



## PIter (Aug 23, 2004)

carpe scorpio said:
			
		

> Peter, nice, I like the hand-made wood frames. congrats on getting the pic to post.


Thanks, but it looks quite bad up close, there is silicon everywhere


----------



## ArNT1 (Aug 23, 2004)

PIter said:
			
		

> My set up, from top left; Emp enclosure, V spinigerus dellicups, H arizonsensis enclosure, Hadogenes sp enclosures 2x, mealworms.


Why do you have your spinigerus in delicups? They should be in a "show tank" aswell... Just my opinion


----------



## PIter (Aug 23, 2004)

ArNT1 said:
			
		

> Why do you have your spinigerus in delicups? They should be in a "show tank" aswell... Just my opinion


Well, I'm going to when they get a little larger, but know their 1" / 25mm and molt quite often and I will not risk cannibalism. So delli cups it is, but that seem to like it so whatever makes them happy. But when they get larger ;P  I'll set up a "show tank" with all six of them, maybe some more, always more.


----------



## Steven (Sep 26, 2004)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I had in the past a room for my scorpions, but now I don't have many space (I live in Paris where houses aren't very spacious), so I keep the majority of my scorpions in a heated cuboard.
> Greetings,
> Eric


could ya reload your picture Eric ?

i was searching for some idea's on set-up rooms


----------



## Ythier (Sep 26, 2004)

Of course Mr Steven  I deleted it because it takes space.
The arrangement of the cupboard has changed since the picture because I replaced all terrarium by Lab boxes, it's more expensive but it's very beautiful and practical, very easy to arrange it (I can have more specimens now  ) And I have also an other big heated tank (not in the cupboard) where I have all my desertic species.
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## Ythier (Sep 26, 2004)

Hi again,
Here's the desertic tank (pics not good sorry).
Greetings,
Eric


----------



## fusion121 (Sep 26, 2004)

Ythier said:
			
		

> Of course Mr Steven  I deleted it because it takes space.
> The arrangement of the cupboard has changed since the picture because I replaced all terrarium by Lab boxes, it's more expensive but it's very beautiful and practical, very easy to arrange it (I can have more specimens now  ) And I have also an other big heated tank (not in the cupboard) where I have all my desertic species.
> Greetings,
> Eric


Wow that looks amazing


----------



## Steven (Sep 27, 2004)

Thanx for sharing Eric   

i like it organised and all   
What's in the plastic bottle with red screw-on  :?  some kind of spider ?


----------



## Ythier (Sep 27, 2004)

Yes Kukulcania hibernalis  
Greetings,
Eric


----------

